# Plecofanatics



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

zebrapleco.com for L046
Planetcatfish.com for anything catfish related with an extensive cat-E-log


----------



## HylaW (Feb 28, 2007)

Love Plecofanatics! The community is great there!


----------

